# Doordash app issues today.



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

I get the initial text that says where pickup is at. However, no update on the app to be able to accept it. I then get another text saying I missed delivery oppurtunity. Dash has been paused 2x so far, saying that my dash has been paused because I'm not accepting orders. Anybody else run into this problem? I've restarted phone a few times.

Frustrating.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup, sitting here for an hour and the app won't let do anything while my acceptance rating goes further down the shitter lol
The texts are non-stop telling me I've missed a delivery opportunity. Jerks


----------



## tmpnick16 (Apr 21, 2018)

AndyP21502 said:


> I get the initial text that says where pickup is at. However, no update on the app to be able to accept it. I then get another text saying I missed delivery oppurtunity. Dash has been paused 2x so far, saying that my dash has been paused because I'm not accepting orders. Anybody else run into this problem? I've restarted phone a few times.
> 
> Frustrating.


Samesies.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Yep there app is ****ed up today...cant log on to my account


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Went into my neighborhood Chipotle and there's at least 8 orders sitting on the shelves. No drivers showing up. I hope DD gets to eat all this food that's going to chit. What a shame and the restaurants are going to be pisssed. DD better get their act together.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Went into my neighborhood Chipotle and there's at least 8 orders sitting on the shelves. No drivers showing up. I hope DD gets to eat all this food that's going to chit. What a shame and the restaurants are going to be pisssed. DD better get their act together.


server issues happen they just need to work on it


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Sure, we all understand things are going to happen on occasion but with DD it happens to dam frequently.








And they just keep adding to the pile.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

You'd think the restaurant would learn there was an issue and halt making food orders until it was resolved.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Sure, we all understand things are going to happen on occasion but with DD it happens to dam frequently.
> 
> View attachment 340466
> 
> And they just keep adding to the pile.


Like weekly, or at least bi-weekly.....


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I told the guy the driver app was down and he looked at me like I was speaking Russian lol
I'm bout to go back in and take another pic.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AndyP21502 said:


> I get the initial text that says where pickup is at. However, no update on the app to be able to accept it. I then get another text saying I missed delivery oppurtunity. Dash has been paused 2x so far, saying that my dash has been paused because I'm not accepting orders. Anybody else run into this problem? I've restarted phone a few times.
> 
> Frustrating.


RUSHIN HAKERZ !


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Sure, we all understand things are going to happen on occasion but with DD it happens to dam frequently.
> 
> View attachment 340466
> 
> And they just keep adding to the pile.


Bowl-of-Ecoli sucks anyway. In my market they are one of the worst. They take too long to get an order out and the workers have a bad attitude. I was soo frickin glad to see the rack for the food, that way I don't even need to talk to them.

Screw them AND their Death lettuce!!!!!!!


----------



## Y Jo (Aug 1, 2019)

AndyP21502 said:


> I get the initial text that says where pickup is at. However, no update on the app to be able to accept it. I then get another text saying I missed delivery oppurtunity. Dash has been paused 2x so far, saying that my dash has been paused because I'm not accepting orders. Anybody else run into this problem? I've restarted phone a few times.
> 
> Frustrating.


Same here &#8230; I've apparently missed about 10 deliveries &#8230; initially I tried to do a customer service chat, but was #429 in line, now chat isn't even available.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

part-timer said:


> Bowl-of-Ecoli sucks anyway. In my market they are one of the worst. They take too long to get an order out and the workers have a bad attitude. I was soo frickin glad to see the rack for the food, that way I don't even need to talk to them.
> 
> Screw them AND their Death lettuce!!!!!!!


Death Lettuce . . . 
Catchy !

Perhaps if the workers quit crapping in the fields ?


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

DD’s phone is down too. I called the number twice and the call drops. I got two orders after this problem. Now no orders. Weird


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Look what these idiots have created lol









So they've implemented emergency Peak Pay that no one can get much less an order lol
I finally ended my breakfast and lunch block. I'll try my next block here in a few minutes. We shall see.
If they are back up, I hope they don't try to get us to deliver all that food that has been sitting around for hours lol


----------



## DawnC (May 17, 2019)

I tried DD a couple of weeks ago for the very first time. Exactly what you described happened on my first request. I get to the location, and there's no restaurant even there. As I try to understand the app, I see 2 other notices, then suddenly the location I am at disappears, then I get the notification I missed a request. I don't understand that APP and I think I am done with DD. Glad to see that it wasn't mostly me, so thanks for posting. Think it's best I stick with Uber Eats.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

My food did not get delivered. They gave me a $10 credit


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I’m now receiving text from deliveries from two or three hours ago lol.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Same lol
I tried my late block and it's still borked. First accepted offer was from Denny's that had a pickup time of an hour ago. Ended Dash and now having a cold beer. Thanks Doordash for the time off.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Crashdash announce they bought caviar when the service is down lol


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I've worked all the apps some from their beginning.
The platforms that fail the most.
1 DoorDash
2 GrubHub


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

About a month ago that was happening almost every day. It would start after two hours of deliveries. It been working fine the last few weeks.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

AndyP21502 said:


> I get the initial text that says where pickup is at. However, no update on the app to be able to accept it. I then get another text saying I missed delivery oppurtunity. Dash has been paused 2x so far, saying that my dash has been paused because I'm not accepting orders. Anybody else run into this problem? I've restarted phone a few times.
> 
> Frustrating.


Yup same. I gave up and switched to GH and UE.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Yeah, happens biweekly or so. Usually, I close out the app and reopen it. That fixes some issues. But today, I uninstalled and reinstalled it because I was having a hard time logging back in.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Is DD working today?


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Got orders earlier today but not now


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm scheduled to start my 2nd block in 30 minutes. Deleted my breakfast and lunch block this morning. Wasn't feeling it after yesterday's fiasco. Just curious as to what I'm going to be up against this afternoon.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Must skip around regionally. Worked perfect for me yesterday.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

They're a disaster.

Now limiting the ability to comment on their insta just like how they got themselves off of yelp (too many bad reviews!!!). ???


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AndyP21502 said:


> I get the initial text that says where pickup is at. However, no update on the app to be able to accept it. I then get another text saying I missed delivery oppurtunity. Dash has been paused 2x so far, saying that my dash has been paused because I'm not accepting orders. Anybody else run into this problem? I've restarted phone a few times.
> 
> Frustrating.


Had this a few days ago. Texts coming in about orders, but app is stuck on 'waiting for orders' screen. Thankfully it was towards the end of my usual shift. So I just went home, uninstalled and reinstalled app a bit later, and it worked again.


----------

